# Any ideas on how to cover wires around the house?



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Hello guys,
Do you have any suggestions on how to cover wires around the house. The house is pretty much safe in that sense but there were a couple of wires that we couldn't completly cover. Abby(my puppy)







is never out of our sight , but I would feel much better if they were completely covered.
Thank you.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can get stuff at Menards of Lowes. You can also check out places like Babies R Us

Here is a website that has some great ides: BabyGates Electric Safety page

I liked these 2 products:
Cord Control Kit
Cord Cover

With Lexi what I did was tie up any additional cord with masking tape, rubber bands, etc. I then stuffed then behind the TV, desk, couch. She has never really bothered them. Her crate is close to an outlet which I thought was far enough away. One day while I was at work she managed to pull the cord into her crate. She chewed right through it. Thank god the outlet is controlled by a switch which was off. I now keep Lexi's crate at a minimum of 4 inches away from the outlit. I would move her crate to a different location but this is the only place the crate will fit in the room.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I know there are some wire covering strips you can buy at Lowe's and Home Depot etc. You can just go and ask someone there in the store...I am sure they would point you in the right direction. I know they make some that you can attach to your baseboard or wall and paint to match-so that it doesn't show up that badly.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

When I "puppy-proofed" the house, I pushed all cords behind cupboards etc that I could. There were only two I couldn't do that to - one for the fridge and one in my room. I got some tape that doesn't rip paint and taped the one in my room along the wall (it doesn't look too bad - I have white walls so it blends in), and with fridge one, I just sat the lid to one of those clear plastic storage boxes on an angle across it. She has never gone near it!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was worried about Lexi going behind the entertainment center (sits about 6 inches from the wall)and getting at those cords. She tried one time and I told her NO!. After that I leaned plastic lids against it for a couple of months. She has never tried to go behind it again.


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank you soooo much guys!!!!!








It's so comforting to know that you are always here willing to help.








Lexi's mom, that website is great!!! Exactly what I was looking for.








I am going to order that stuff right now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We have free cords in a few places...and Brinkley has never bothered them either...he would rather chew my shoes, purse, panties etc...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 6 2004, 10:32 PM
> *We have free cords in a few places...and Brinkley has never bothered them either...he would rather chew my shoes, purse, panties etc...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]










I was sitting at the table this morning having my breakfast, when Abby came "prancing" in, very proud of herself, with my santa hat in her mouth (I went to a fancy dress Christmas theme party on the weekend, so it was sitting on my bed and must have fallen off)..... If it wasn't so cute I would have been cranky at her for carrying my stuff around!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well i cant really help you with what you should do (but other people had good ideas so you are proubly set) but i found out you should never try and tape them down with duct tape on a rug....i did that in a house i used to live in well the tape got pulled off one day (i didnt do it) and the rug was all sticky underneath over about 2 weeks the sticky area turned black with dirt the whole wall to wall carpet in that room was ruined so yeah so duct tape lol


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 7 2004, 03:33 PM
> *Well i cant really help you with what you should do (but other people had good ideas so you are proubly set) but i found out you should never try and tape them down with duct tape on a rug....i did that in a house i used to live in well the tape got pulled off one day (i didnt do it) and the rug was all sticky underneath over about 2 weeks the sticky area turned black with dirt the whole wall to wall carpet in that room was ruined so yeah so duct tape lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21043*


[/QUOTE]















Sorry!







That is one of those mistakes that you only make once. Hopefully it wasn't new carpet. Man that would suck!


----------

